# ice rods



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

in the market for a few more ice rods and was wondering what others opinions and preferences are on ice rods. i currently have 2 st croix 28" avid ul's but lookin for something with a softer tip..

sowbelly


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I picked up a couple panfish rods from H T enterprises, that were a hoot on the fish. Got them at the fishusa.com site. They were buy one get one free at the time. 24"s of pure fun. But you have to be very careful transporting them. They will break easily. I sent 2 back and they replaced them for free. I'm taking them up to Preque isle to do the gillin this season. Check em out.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey sow, didn't know you were an ice man. We'll have to make a few trips to IL this year for some icing. A couple of us are planning a trip to Presque this February.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

how much do st. croix ice rods go for? I have a few 7 ft models and love them.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Johnboy, i've got 2 st croix rods. both are 42" and i use them to deadstick with. They're to long to use in my ultralite shanty. I paid $38. for the first one, but found the other at Gander Mt. for $28. I got the first one from Thorne Bros. Exact same rods, but GM is $10. cheaper. check out this site to see if they have any, www.fishusa.com . They always have the best prices and only $4.95 S&H.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you know if they make any shorter versions?


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

They make them the 2in. versions, but they only sell those to very short people


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Johnboy, I made a mistake when i posted 42"s. It should read 32"s. And yes they do make shorter models. Check out the site i posted. They are out of stock now, but you can see what you're looking for.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

heck i been sitting here at work watching ice videos done with an aqua view..


thanks for the suggestion guys....

sowbelly


----------

